# Emission zones along a route



## GeoffL (Jan 23, 2018)

We're off to mainland Europe later this year and I'm concerned about the recent proliferation of low emission zones. My MH is over 3.5 tonnes MGW and dates from early 2001, so AFAICT it doesn't qualify for a Crit'Air etc sticker. For France in particlular, it seems it might soon be impossible to get from North to South (or vice versa) without passing through at least one of these zones. So I'm turning to the panel to ask whether there's an easy way (e.g. a website or app) to plan a route that avoids 'active' zones and gives status info for zones that are unavoidable?

Thanks, Geoff


----------



## TJBi (Jan 23, 2018)

GeoffL said:


> We're off to mainland Europe later this year and I'm concerned about the recent proliferation of low emission zones. My MH is over 3.5 tonnes MGW and dates from early 2001, so AFAICT it doesn't qualify for a Crit'Air etc sticker. For France in particlular, it seems it might soon be impossible to get from North to South (or vice versa) without passing through at least one of these zones. So I'm turning to the panel to ask whether there's an easy way (e.g. a website or app) to plan a route that avoids 'active' zones and gives status info for zones that are unavoidable?
> 
> Thanks, Geoff



Tony Lee seems to have answered your question before you asked it: Green Zones App

As has mossypossy: Crit’Air sticker


----------



## GeoffL (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks to both. For info, we're booked from Harwich to Hook of Holland for the outward journey and return via the Channel Tunnel. Locations in the Netherlands, Belgium and France are on the itinerary.

I'd already downloaded the Green Zone app, but note that it's already out of date (particulary wrt France) and I find it difficult work with. Potentially better might have been the Urban Access Regulations website router planner. However, that's also out of date and only deals with towns and cities rather than the area-wide zones now in France. So it's of limited help at best. The Crit'Air website has an overview map for France (see here) but, annoyingly, all the zones pop up the text "FrankreichAlle" when clicked rather than the name used by the rest of the website or the Green Zones app.

What I hoped for was something like a layer for Google Maps that could be used to visually check whether a proposed route passed through one or more zones and give the identity of each zone so that I could use the Green Zones app or other tool to determine whether my vehicle would be permitted to pass through.


----------



## QFour (Jan 26, 2018)

The Green Zone APP just tells you where they are and is just a way of getting you to spend €29 for something you can get on line for less than €5. It certainly doesn’t tell you which ones are active and when. It does appear that you cannot drive a vehicle in some areas without a sticker at anytime and it applies to the main roads as well.

How you find out if they are in use is beyond me. They seem to be suggesting that it will be published in local press / radio which is a great help to the holiday traveler.

So are we going to need yet another device that is programmed daily with all the exclusion zones that are in force that day.

..


----------



## iampatman (Jan 26, 2018)

QFour said:


> The Green Zone APP just tells you where they are and is just a way of getting you to spend €29 for something you can get on line for less than €5. It certainly doesn’t tell you which ones are active and when. It does appear that you cannot drive a vehicle in some areas without a sticker at anytime and it applies to the main roads as well.
> 
> How you find out if they are in use is beyond me. They seem to be suggesting that it will be published in local press / radio which is a great help to the holiday traveler.
> 
> ...



As I understand it the Green Zones App is updated to indicate which zones are “active” although you’ll need WiFi to allow the App to update. I agree that there’s no need to buy the sticker via the Crit’Air website, I completed the form on the official website two days ago and this morning received confirmation of my category (Class 3) and advice that the actual sticker would be posted out to my address in the UK. So, when I am travelling through France and should I wish to travel through one of the zones if I check the Green Zones App it should tell me whether I am allowed to travel through that zone on the next day. That’s my understanding anyway. 

Pat


----------



## rugbyreddragon (Jan 26, 2018)

***** said:


> Geoff, I think the only way to be 100% sure is to avoid France and catch the ferry to Spain:lol-049:
> Knowing how the French change things on a whim :danger:
> Seriously, I am not going to worry about this issue, Yet!
> Lets see what happens!
> ...



How much did you pay for the German one. We are going through Germany end of April. Had a quick look and it appeared to be around €31. Is that right or did I find a dodgy (do it for you type) website?


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 26, 2018)

With these zones appearing quickly and only something’s operative, what is the official way you are meant to know if they are operating. Is it signs on the edge of town?


----------



## winks (Jan 26, 2018)

Online-application environmental zone sticker - Berlin.de   Worked for me and about €6 I think.

Cheers

H


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 26, 2018)

*Yep*



***** said:


> Phil, from what I read a couple of weeks ago, it will be local radio which is pretty useless to us lot.
> Isn't it the sort of thing similar to Paris when they let odd and even number plate vehicles in on different days.
> What I mean is a spur of the moment ban when emissions peak to above the desired limit. That is when Paris implement it!
> Bl**dy French!



It is all to do with observed pollution levels
I am not sure that a single day with high readings will trigger restrictions.
Those of use with newer vehicles and a "medium sticker" may well find that there is only a problem with high pollution readings/
Those with older or bigger vehicles will have more of a problem.
As has been posted pollution is mainly cased by Factories Power stations etc (and cows).
The weather also plays a huge part in either dissipating the pollution or concentrating It.
Thus I can see a scenario such as 
Today restricted
Tomorrow OK
How this gets communicated to the locals is a problem and for us ?


----------



## GeoffL (Jan 26, 2018)

AFAICT, ZPA status for the following day is published by 20:00 the previous day. Some zones are activated after a number of days of high pollution (e.g. the Paris ZPA is activated on the 5th day of high pollution) while some are activated immediately (e.g. Vendee, where the first measure is a 20kph reduction of speed limits and may be combined with other restrictions).

As to how you find out, the Green Zones app gives the information provided you have an Internet connection -- you click the Show Access Status button at the bottom of the page for the zone in question. Another apparent way is via the Crit'Air website (Inform yourself now about the French Vignette Crit’Air!). To access this information, hover your mouse over the Information about the Crit'Air Vignette link to open a drop-down menu of zones. In this menu, click the link for your zone to reveal status information. Note that you can page through the dates by clicking the arrows at each side of the date bar (although how they can say before a publication deadline whether you're allowed to drive escapes me). Also, what happens if they spring a prohibition on you while you're transitting the area?

... and I still haven't found a way of easy route planning to avoid active zones. It looks like I need to spend half an hour or more the evening before to determine the status of relevant zones.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 26, 2018)

*Yes*

But a bit of a "Cheval de Nuit"...
If the police stop and question you you simply respond " Eh Oh! Eh Oh! Eh Oh! Quest que c'est...... Pardon je suis Anglais" !!!
Hiding now !


----------



## Rockburner (Jan 26, 2018)

winks said:


> Online-application environmental zone sticker - Berlin.de   Worked for me and about €6 I think.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H



Is that JUST for Berlin?  Or for the entirety of Germany?  (my german isn't that good!)


----------



## winks (Jan 26, 2018)

Here's a grab from the German website.

Is my sticker only valid in Berlin?
The sticker is not only valid in Berlin but in all environmental zones throughout Germany. Around 80 German cities have already established environmental zones. The (website of the Federal Environmental Agency (Umweltbundesamt – UBA) gives an overview of environmental zones in Germany.

So I would say that is a definitive answer.

Cheers

H


----------



## rugbyreddragon (Jan 28, 2018)

winks said:


> Online-application environmental zone sticker - Berlin.de   Worked for me and about €6 I think.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H



Does that cover all Germany or just Berlin?


----------



## QFour (Jan 28, 2018)

Well I found a comment box on their website so I have told them that I speak very little French so don't listen to radio and don't read newspapers so how am I as a traveller to their country going to know where I can drive. Will wait for reply :sleep-027:


----------



## GeoffL (Jan 28, 2018)

***** said:


> Sorry Guys, but this thread is getting more and more like groundhog day
> The emission thing for Germany has been applicable for a few years now, so nothing new and there are threads and threads about it and has anybody thought of Mr Google. All the information is there.
> The same goes for the French version!
> The German one is for Germany as a whole, but people please check properly and don't rely on hear say from a forum!



Er... as the OP, I posted my question because of very recent changes in France. AFAICT, the majority of ZPAs were introduced in the latter part of last year and the swathe that stretches inland from the Vendee to Clermont-Ferrand and beyond only became an issue this year. Compare the half-dozen French, city-based zones that existed at the beginning of last year with the following map:




Until this year, you could simply plan your route to avoid all emissions zones but, as these zones proliferate, that's becoming more and more difficult. I was hoping that something like a sat nav app existed that would allow you to create routes that avoid *active* emissions zones in the same way that most allow you to avoid tolls, motorways, etc. However, it seems that you still need to do this the long-winded way. As my MH is 'class 0', I'll probably be one of the first forbidden to drive when a zone becomes active and so this topic is probably more important for me that someone who qualifies for 'class' 1, 2 or 3!


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 28, 2018)

GeoffL said:


> We're off to mainland Europe later this year and I'm concerned about the recent proliferation of low emission zones. My MH is over 3.5 tonnes MGW and dates from early 2001, so AFAICT it doesn't qualify for a Crit'Air etc sticker. For France in particlular, it seems it might soon be impossible to get from North to South (or vice versa) without passing through at least one of these zones. So I'm turning to the panel to ask whether there's an easy way (e.g. a website or app) to plan a route that avoids 'active' zones and gives status info for zones that are unavoidable?
> 
> Thanks, Geoff



PSSST!!!!!    Do you want a quick photcopy, in  colour of mine with a blank for the number plate????????????????

Brown envelope to XXXXXXXXXXX , give it later.  SHHHH!


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 28, 2018)

rugbyreddragon said:


> How much did you pay for the German one. We are going through Germany end of April. Had a quick look and it appeared to be around €31. Is that right or did I find a dodgy (do it for you type) website?



I think I paid,    4 euros  or so, not a lot anyway.  DO NOT BELIEVE THE WEBSITES offering to get them for you, they are  rip off site.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 28, 2018)

rugbyreddragon said:


> How much did you pay for the German one. We are going through Germany end of April. Had a quick look and it appeared to be around €31. Is that right or did I find a dodgy (do it for you type) website?



I think I paid,    4 euros  or so, not a lot anyway.  DO NOT BELIEVE THE WEBSITES offering to get them for you, they are  rip off site.
PS  see above, see me around the corner in a moment.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 28, 2018)

rugbyreddragon said:


> How much did you pay for the German one. We are going through Germany end of April. Had a quick look and it appeared to be around €31. Is that right or did I find a dodgy (do it for you type) website?



I think I paid,    4 euros  or so, not a lot anyway.  DO NOT BELIEVE THE WEBSITES offering to get them for you, they are  rip off site.  You can get them a most main dealers in Germany and the ADAC or the ministry sites.
PS  see above, see me around the corner in a moment.


----------



## barge1914 (Jan 28, 2018)

*German sticker*



rugbyreddragon said:


> How much did you pay for the German one. We are going through Germany end of April. Had a quick look and it appeared to be around €31. Is that right or did I find a dodgy (do it for you type) website?



We called in at the first DEKRA place we came across after entering Germany, didn’t take long and cost a fraction of that price. There’s an on line finder for DEKRA places.


----------



## QFour (Jan 28, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Those with older or bigger vehicles will have more of a problem.
> As has been posted pollution is mainly cased by Factories Power stations etc (and cows).
> The weather also plays a huge part in either dissipating the pollution or concentrating It.
> Thus I can see a scenario such as
> ...



After downloading the App and reading the entries for the different zones it would appear that if you don't have a sticker on the windscreen you won't be able to drive in that area no matter what the air pollution is. One example says Badge Classes allowed from 16/11/2017 E,1,2,3,4,5 then says Not allowed to drive ( temporarily ) Vehicles without Crit Air Badge. Fines 68 - 375 Euro.

Looks like they have found another way of taxing the motorist. Bit like the Uk really only we do it with Smart Motorways


----------



## Snapster (Feb 16, 2018)

GeoffL said:


> Er... as the OP, I posted my question because of very recent changes in France. AFAICT, the majority of ZPAs were introduced in the latter part of last year and the swathe that stretches inland from the Vendee to Clermont-Ferrand and beyond only became an issue this year. Compare the half-dozen French, city-based zones that existed at the beginning of last year with the following map:
> 
> View attachment 60866
> 
> Until this year, you could simply plan your route to avoid all emissions zones but, as these zones proliferate, that's becoming more and more difficult. I was hoping that something like a sat nav app existed that would allow you to create routes that avoid *active* emissions zones in the same way that most allow you to avoid tolls, motorways, etc. However, it seems that you still need to do this the long-winded way. As my MH is 'class 0', I'll probably be one of the first forbidden to drive when a zone becomes active and so this topic is probably more important for me that someone who qualifies for 'class' 1, 2 or 3!


Where did you get this info about zones spreading across the countryside and the map?
As far as I am aware, the low emission zones apply to a few towns and cities only. 
Even Paris, you are allowed to drive around the peripherique and I assume all the other LEZ’s would be similar. 
I can’t find any information about zones outside cities.


----------



## GeoffL (Feb 16, 2018)

Snapster said:


> Where did you get this info about zones spreading across the countryside and the map?
> As far as I am aware, the low emission zones apply to a few towns and cities only.
> Even Paris, you are allowed to drive around the peripherique and I assume all the other LEZ’s would be similar.
> I can’t find any information about zones outside cities.



You can find some info by following links on the Crit'Air site (French environmental zones ZCR – Crit-Air.fr) or from the Green Zones IOS/Android app. For example, the Vendee/La Roche-sur-Yon Zone ZPAd page says:


> [...]A ZPAd (zone de protection de l'air départementale) is no local or regional air protection zone with clearly defined limits (ZPA), it applies to a whole department where driving restrictions can be temporary imposed. This requires a separate individual notification from the prefect or a representative. As a result, there can only be locally changing traffic restrictions within the ZPAd Vendée, to which the car owners must adapt.[...]


In other words, for ZPAd's, restrictions may be applied to bits of the department or to the department as a whole.
If you look at the map on my first-linked page, you can see the swathe of green marching across the country; almost cutting France in two. Hopefully, these zones won't all become active at once!


----------



## Snapster (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks for the links. I downloaded the app but don’t use the links in the app to order a badge because they charge a fee of almost €30 plus the cost of the badge. The official government site dont charge a fee, just the cost of your sticker


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 17, 2018)

*This is a link*

Within the Official web-site
This link shows no alert for LILLE today
Lille Zone ZCR – Crit-Air.fr

*
Environmental zone ZCR Lille - France
Fine particles, nitrogen oxide and ozone have an influence on the validity of the vignettes.
You can inform yourself here about the current and future validity status of the vignettes.

...Validity of the badges today, the 17-02-2018. ...
There is no alert today.
*

This link goes to the "home page"
French Environmental Zones – Crit-Air.fr

Yes I guess you have to check daily when you are near a zone

Maybe an app does this automatically ? and knows where you are as well ?


----------



## GeoffL (Feb 17, 2018)

Such an app was what I sought in my OP! As it is, you need to know the names of each of the zones (and AFAICT, they're not labelled on the overview map ) and then look each zone up on either one of the websites on in the Green Zones app, which is a time-consuming process.


----------



## Mick H (Feb 17, 2018)

*Crit Air Road Signs*

My concern is that I might miss signs that ban me from travelling through areas where the ban is in force!

I don't use phone apps, or listen to the radio, so rely on visual information.

For example, when in Berlin, several years ago, we stopped on a Stellplatz, within 2 miles of the centre of the city, with no problems, and, even when walking, didn't see any signs, that showed the German low emission zone.
Upon returning home, however, I "Googled" it, and it definitely showed that we had driven in an area that we shouldn't have. With more and more "Number Plate Recognition Cameras", my fear is that I could easily stray into a banned area!


----------



## barryd (Feb 17, 2018)

Dont know if this has been covered in any of these threads but I gather if you have a Blue Badge your exempt from having to have a sticker.


----------



## GeoffL (Feb 17, 2018)

barryd said:


> Dont know if this has been covered in any of these threads but I gather if you have a Blue Badge your exempt from having to have a sticker.



I guess it depends on who you believe. According to crit-air.fr:


> All vehicles eligible to receive a Crit'Air badge are also obliged to purchase it, including vehicles and drivers who are exempt from driving bans in the ZCR and ZPA environmental zones. Persons with reduced mobility who carry a parking permit for disabled persons also need a Crit'Air badge, even though they are exempt from the possible driving bans. Parking cards for disabled persons are the same all over Europe so that vehicles of handicapped persons are recognisable abroad, too.


Since it costs so little to buy, it seems little point in not obtaining a sticker if your vehicle qualifies for one IMO. However, it seems that disabled who have a "Class 0" vehicle are not catered for since their vehicles don't qualify for stickers.


----------



## TJBi (Feb 18, 2018)

Mick H said:


> My concern is that I might miss signs that ban me from travelling through areas where the ban is in force!
> 
> I don't use phone apps, or listen to the radio, so rely on visual information.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't expect road signs to inform you that a ban is in force. It would be totally impractical to achieve coverage of all roads affected.  The info will presumably be disseminated on local radio and TV plus Internet.


----------



## barryd (Feb 19, 2018)

How do you find out what badge number your van is?  My van was registered in April 1996 which according to this chart it doesnt qualify for a sticker in France. Who will get which Crit'Air Colours? – Crit-Air.fr But on the RAC site it has them the other way around and has vehicles from 1996 classed as Euro 2.  Euro 1 to Euro 6 – find out your vehicle's emissions standard | RAC Drive

Isnt there a place where you can just put your reg in and find out?


----------



## Ted (Feb 19, 2018)

If you look at this, it works out your sticker from the reg number when you apply. No need to worry about the class.

https://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr/en/

It only costs Euro 4.80


----------



## mark61 (Feb 19, 2018)

The way I understand it is a new model would have been euro 2 from 1,1,96, while existing models could be sold as euro 1 until 1,1,97 when they then would have to be euro 2 compliant.
Looks like the French have gone with a date that can almost guarentee euro2.

Even on 2001 vehicles it's hard to determine exactly what class a vehicle is, because not all vehicle adopt at the same time.  You need to go to manufacturer with chassis number. Had to do it for LEZ, pain in the butt.


----------



## witzend (Feb 19, 2018)

TJBi said:


> I wouldn't expect road signs to inform you that a ban is in force. It would be totally impractical to achieve coverage of all roads affected.  The info will presumably be disseminated on local radio and TV plus Internet.



Apparently there are signs but not many and its easy to get into a zone without passing one. And as some zones only come into force when pollution reach's a certain level your expected to get the info from local radio.


----------



## TJBi (Feb 19, 2018)

barryd said:


> How do you find out what badge number your van is?  My van was registered in April 1996 which according to this chart it doesnt qualify for a sticker in France. Who will get which Crit'Air Colours? – Crit-Air.fr But on the RAC site it has them the other way around and has vehicles from 1996 classed as Euro 2.  Euro 1 to Euro 6 – find out your vehicle's emissions standard | RAC Drive
> 
> Isnt there a place where you can just put your reg in and find out?



The RAC table shows Euro 2 as applying to new vehicle approvals from 1 January 1996 but to most new registrations from 1 January 1997.  This means that your vehicle is very likely to be Euro 1.

The RAC also say on that page that there isn't a place where you can reliably input your vehicle registration in order to determine the Euro class.


----------



## barryd (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks.  Its not urgent but im still none the wiser really.  Not even sure if we are going to France this year.  Ive emailed them anyway to ask.

I presume its for all vehicles so I would need one for the scooter?


----------



## TJBi (Feb 19, 2018)

barryd said:


> I presume its for all vehicles so I would need one for the scooter?



Yes.


----------



## barryd (Feb 19, 2018)

An interesting reply from the Crit Air people.

*"You can only apply for a sticker for your motor home if you can show proof of at least Euro 2. 
According to the registration date, your vehicle is too old and you cannot purchase a sticker and therefore you can no longer enter France with this vehicle.

If your vehicle has Euro 2, you can easily apply for a sticker in our shop.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen / best regards

Frau Anneka Kroehnert*

So I guess I need to establish if my van is Euro 1 or 2.  I have questioned the bit about no longer being able to enter France as surely its just the effected zones.  Mind you I never bothered with any stickers last year anyway.  Maybe it will be like the Breathlyser and everyone will ignore it.  There must be millions of old vehicles driving about, many probably older than mine.  What are they going to do, ban them all?
"


----------



## Snapster (Feb 19, 2018)

I’m afraid Frau Anneka is wrong. It is only the zones you will not be able to enter. In some towns you will not be able to enter at all, but geographical zones will have restrictions on which stickers will be able to enter when they announce pollution is bad. This will be temporary.


----------



## TJBi (Feb 19, 2018)

barryd said:


> An interesting reply from the Crit Air people.
> 
> *"You can only apply for a sticker for your motor home if you can show proof of at least Euro 2.
> According to the registration date, your vehicle is too old and you cannot purchase a sticker and therefore you can no longer enter France with this vehicle.
> ...



I would agree with you that the ban on entering France may be an exaggeration, but last year the scheme was in its infancy; it is now spreading like wildfire.  It appears to rely on visual enforcement by humans, so perhaps one might get away with driving in areas in which one is supposed to display a sticker, but I am not suggesting that one should attempt this.  My motorhome does, fortunately, qualify for a sticker, and I obtained mine in early 2017 just in case I ventured, by choice or unintentionally, into one of the then very few areas that were in the scheme.
I must say that I worry about what would happen if I was banned from driving in an area in which I had stopped and needed either to get to a service point urgently in order to obtain fresh water for example, or to get to a ferry port for my booked return to the UK (with all sorts of implications in terms of missed crossings, exceeding the maximum number of days away in respect of househhold and travel insurance, etc.).


----------



## mark61 (Feb 19, 2018)

Yes, sure Anneka has that bit wrong, and yes all vehicles will be banned according to class on days when high pollution is expected. 
Didn't bother with one last year, even though was going through Paris, but I'll be getting one this year.


----------



## barryd (Feb 19, 2018)

Snapster said:


> I’m afraid Frau Anneka is wrong. It is only the zones you will not be able to enter. In some towns you will not be able to enter at all, but geographical zones will have restrictions on which stickers will be able to enter when they announce pollution is bad. This will be temporary.



Thanks. I notice on the various Maps that Annecy is now included as well as a few big lumps of green you cannot really avoid.  Annecy and the Alps is an area we visit a lot.  So it would appear that the permanent zones will be the towns but that the restriction could apply for certain times for the entire area is that correct?  That could get interesting for me at least if I Cant get a sticker.  I could get besieged and not be able to move for days!   Doesnt bother me too much as I tend to leave the van somewhere and use the bike but I guess it will just have to be a case of winging it and seeing if you get fined or not.  Might well change vans anyway but ive been trying to do that for years with no success.

Its bonkers though as how do they expect you on holiday to listen to the radio (in French) the day before to find out if you can set off the following day?  1 in 10 French vehicles I gather do not meet any of the standards as well.

This is the current map screenshot from the Crit Air site


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 19, 2018)

So if I have a sticker I can go thou the green zones ?


----------



## mark61 (Feb 19, 2018)

I think the ban on petrols before 1996 and diesels before 2001 runs from 8AM to 8PM Mon>Fri. 
Might have to do more night driving.


----------



## TJBi (Feb 19, 2018)

mark61 said:


> I think the ban on petrols before 1996 and diesels before 2001 runs from 8AM to 8PM Mon>Fri.
> Might have to do more night driving.



In Paris.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 19, 2018)

TJBi said:


> In Paris.



Yes, thats right. Thanks for pointing that out.

Going to need to keep more up to date on this as it's changing quickly.


----------



## Snapster (Feb 19, 2018)

If a green zone invokes any restrictions, they will take effect the day after the announcement so you should be able to avoid the zones or get out of them should you need to. I doubt they will be invoked regularly or last too long. 
I’ll be avoiding Paris anyway!
We are currently on the med near the Spanish border. No problems here which is good because I didn’t know about the green zones till a few days ago and we have no Crit air sticker. 
Mind you, I haven’t seen any other vehicles displaying them either. 
6 vehicles in the aire with us, no stickers!


----------



## BGT180 (Feb 27, 2018)

For information, I am about to have the windscreen replaced and the Crit air sticker is firmly stuck to broken screen. Emailed in my “ immaculate “ French asking for a replacement. Have been advised to reapply again through their website which I have today and paid 4.80€. Anyone else had the same experience?


----------



## witzend (Feb 27, 2018)

BGT180 said:


> For information, I am about to have the windscreen replaced and the Crit air sticker is firmly stuck to broken screen.. Anyone else had the same experience?



Yes with the German one same as you had to buy another, It is an offence if their not stuck as intended and when thats done you can't save them


----------



## Snapster (Feb 27, 2018)

We have driven well over 1000 miles in France in the last few weeks, including around Bordeaux and Toulouse and have seen a grand total of ........  2      Crit air stickers on cars. 
I don’t think the French are taking this seriously!


----------

